# The waiting is over... Here is Ache !!!



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

After waiting for so long, my Havanese girl is finally home. Her name is ACHE ( pronounced: ah-shay ). It is a word in Spanish which means blessing, energy, power, good destiny, good luck. Actually, people in Cuba use this word as a salutation to wish somebody good energy or good luck.

I am already in love with her. My Chihuahua is keeping the distance but looking at her with curiosity. I hope she gets used to her presence and loves her as well.

The 2 hours trip back home went smoothly and after playing for a while, she is sleeping in her bed in the expen. I hopewe can have a good night. 

I will try to put some pictures here... let's see.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh what a doll and what a cool name!
How old are we??


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Bless her,what a pretty name,how old is she?she is very pretty and looks confident in her pictures.Hope you have a good night and all goes well with your Chihauhau.We too are collecting our new baby girl in 3 weeks,who will be a little sister for Dizzie.:welcome:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

She is 9 weeks today.  Thanks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

She is a doll baby! Cute! Cute!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Sooooo cute! Keep those pictures coming!
Have fun with your new pup!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ache is beautiful. I'm very glad you gave us the correct pronunciation. Her markings are striking.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a lovely little girl. Congratulations.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

She is just absolutely beautiful. I just LOVE what her name means. What breeder is she from?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very pretty little girl! I love her name and the explanation.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your new cutie!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How adorable! Hope you have a good night!

Welcome, Ache!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is such a cutie. I hope your night is uneventful.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie pie!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ache is a doll! I love her name, it's so original.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

What a cute little girl. Welcome!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. The first night was not soooo bad. She spent the night in the expen in a room by herself. My daughter, who goes to sleep really late, went to her bedroom a couple of times and used the computer near her until she was sleeping again. ( she stayed in the expen all night ). Today she is crying a lot and everytime I put her in the expen, she is getting very anxious. I am trying to ignore her until she gets a nap and pees... and out she goes. Let's see how long it takes for her to calm down in there...
I hope to be doing this right. 
Ah, her breeder is Merryway's Havanese. Thanks again.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations! She's a cutie!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She is a cute little gal. I'm sure you are having a blast with her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome. What a beauty.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats on your new girl. She is a doll can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Ache is beautiful! Welcome to the forum...


----------



## luvinmyhav (Apr 25, 2010)

cutie pie Good luck


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

congratulations! She is adorable. She reminds me a little of Geri's Ruby.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Very cute!!! Welcome, and thank you for sharing. She'll settle into your routine soon. Congrats!


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Ache is very pretty. I love the meaning of her name. I hope you enjoy her as much as I'm enjoying my little Huggie. He's four months old.

Barbara


----------

